# Engineers Australia - Positive Assessment, Wrong ANZSCO code!!!



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

HI everyone,

A friend just got his EA assessment result - the outcome is positive but the occupation quoted for him is Electronics Engineer. Problem is, he is an Electrical Engineer - says so clearly on the degree as well which he got after graduation from a US university. He applied under Washington Accord so there was no place on the application form to put in the code for which the assessment was being requested.

Can anyone help on what to do now?? He was really hoping for positive assessment as Electrical Engineer in order to get state sponsorship and the much-needed 5 points. Anyone with similar experience, please advice.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

drshk said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> A friend just got his EA assessment result - the outcome is positive but the occupation quoted for him is Electronics Engineer. Problem is, he is an Electrical Engineer - says so clearly on the degree as well which he got after graduation from a US university. He applied under Washington Accord so there was no place on the application form to put in the code for which the assessment was being requested.
> 
> Can anyone help on what to do now?? He was really hoping for positive assessment as Electrical Engineer in order to get state sponsorship and the much-needed 5 points. Anyone with similar experience, please advice.


Hi buddy,

it's too sad to hear it. Anyway, i hope that he can request them to change the occupation assessed by resubmitting the documents. I think, if he could submit the transcript of his education, which otherwise the syllabus for graduation that contains all subjects he undertook, assessing authority may reevaluate his skills. I also believe that he could offer the assessing authority his letter of roles and responsibilities, pay slips, recommendation letter, employment letters, offer letter est. clearly indicating the roles that match with electrical engineer described by DIAC, then ther should not be any issue.

Anyway, the above is my personal opinion only. Always, a candidate is eligible for appealing if he is not satisfied with his outcome for skills assessment but, money has to be spent again, i imagine.

Ask him to check the above thing with his assessing offer or the assesing body to get clarified,.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi sathiyaseelan,

Thanks a lot for your response. We also hope he can get it re-assessed, just wondering if anyone who has done this can shed some light on the process. All we have found is one single re-assessment form which does not even have space to provide any explanation or reason why we want re-evaluation. Plus it says yo can't submit any other documents with it unless asked. 

He did submit transcript earlier, it has courses of both Electrical and Electronic engineering ..but the degree clearly states "electrical". He is still studying (PG) so no job roles to match to responsibilities to. You would think a degree would be enough 

Anyone else with any input, pls advise. Thanks!



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> it's too sad to hear it. Anyway, i hope that he can request them to change the occupation assessed by resubmitting the documents. I think, if he could submit the transcript of his education, which otherwise the syllabus for graduation that contains all subjects he undertook, assessing authority may reevaluate his skills. I also believe that he could offer the assessing authority his letter of roles and responsibilities, pay slips, recommendation letter, employment letters, offer letter est. clearly indicating the roles that match with electrical engineer described by DIAC, then ther should not be any issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

drshk said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. We also hope he can get it re-assessed, just wondering if anyone who has done this can shed some light on the process. All we have found is one single re-assessment form which does not even have space to provide any explanation or reason why we want re-evaluation. Plus it says yo can't submit any other documents with it unless asked.
> 
> ...


Hello friend,

Did your friend raise the same issue with the assessing authority depicting his situation?. The number of subjects mentioned in transcript for electronics engineering might be more or less equal to that of electrical engineering which led to this problem, i guess. Although the course name is electrical, sometimes, the curriculum included does matter a lot, particularly if the study is the combination of two or more subjects such as electrical and electronics engineering taught here in India.

Ask him to drop an email explaining his circumstance and i imagine that adding the other documents from his lecturer/principal of the college stating the significance of electrical engineering may help. It;s just my opinion.

I hope it should be fine if some evidences are submitted along with form.

Anyway, i wish that this issue will be resolved soon.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, EA has all the engineering job discriptions and some of them are very similar to each other. Or sometimes you can have a degree in this engineering but your job discription fits to that engineering. My husband is a mechanical engineer but his duties were matching with production/plant engineer as well. We checked the job ads and decided to apply as mechanical engineer. Still waiting for results though... God knows maybe we will have the same problem.
But EA may have thought that your friend's job discription fits to that occupation or it might be a simple code error. It's better to clarify with them via email or phone.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks sathiyaseelan, trying to get in touch with Engineers Australia by phone and will also be dropping them an email. Hoping this is just an error on their end and it gets resolved soon.



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Did your friend raise the same issue with the assessing authority depicting his situation?. The number of subjects mentioned in transcript for electronics engineering might be more or less equal to that of electrical engineering which led to this problem, i guess. Although the course name is electrical, sometimes, the curriculum included does matter a lot, particularly if the study is the combination of two or more subjects such as electrical and electronics engineering taught here in India.
> 
> ...


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi tuba, there was no job description as he is only getting qualifications (academic degree) assessed which is clearly Electrical engineering.

All the best to you, hope your husband gets positive assessment with the right code.



tuba said:


> Hi, EA has all the engineering job discriptions and some of them are very similar to each other. Or sometimes you can have a degree in this engineering but your job discription fits to that engineering. My husband is a mechanical engineer but his duties were matching with production/plant engineer as well. We checked the job ads and decided to apply as mechanical engineer. Still waiting for results though... God knows maybe we will have the same problem.
> But EA may have thought that your friend's job discription fits to that occupation or it might be a simple code error. It's better to clarify with them via email or phone.


----------



## akhi23 (Jan 1, 2018)

drshk said:


> Hi tuba, there was no job description as he is only getting qualifications (academic degree) assessed which is clearly Electrical engineering.
> 
> All the best to you, hope your husband gets positive assessment with the right code.


Hi, I received my positive outcome letter from Engineering Australia verifying the ANZSCO code 236612 under which i applied. Now, the problem is that i just realized the "occupation" name which is mentioned on this letter is Telecommunication Consultant. When i am searching this in Australia Skill list, i am getting "Telecom Network Engineer" under the above code. My query is:

1) Does occupation name required to be same even the ANZSCO code is same as mentioned in Australia Skill list ?
2) If yes, how this can be rectified ?

An early response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Akhilesh


----------

